# Plug & Play sound systems (2 questions)



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I have two locos that I would like to put plug and play sound in. I run track power only (MRC ControlMaster 20). I have one of the new verswions of the Aristo C-16 with a QSI Quantum PnP 3010-541 in it and love the ability to sound whistle and ring bell by simply reversing the loco direction switch. It was EASY to install. Seems these are no longer available. Here are my two questions:
1. What Plug & Play sound unit is available for a second Aristo C-16 that I have?
2. What Plug & Play sound unit is available for the new Bachmann C-19?

I would like these to be reasonable priced (my original QSI was around $114.00). Remember, I do not want the speed/lights/etc control;, just sound like on the QSI Quantum.

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Love to help, 

If you don't get answers, feel free to email me. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Soundtraxx has a new 4-amp plug-n-play Tsunami that I'm told by my local hobby shop should be on the shelves in a few weeks that's supposed to be somewhere in that price ballpark or thereabouts. (The guy at the store didn't know specifics.) It's offered as a "C-19" plug-n-play board, and if you accept the premise that the "standard" socket is indeed standard, then it should work in any socket-equipped loco like the C-16. If true to the production HO Tsunamis (as I'm led to believe), it should have at least a half-dozen or so whistles to choose from, so you can install it in both locos and have them sound a bit different. I've not seen any documentation on it as yet, so I can't say anything for certain. In terms of operation in analog mode--if the HO manual is any indication--you're going to have to wait for someone to get one and experiment with it to see what it actually does. The HO manual is "lacking" in terms of that board's sound options in analog mode. It says it takes around 5 volts for the sounds to turn on, then the motor will start moving. Beyond that, it's pretty sparse. Presumably it will work similar to the plug-in DCC Tsunami that's in Bachmann's Climax, but--again--until it's on the shelves and can be toyed with, it's anyone's guess relative to specific functionality under analog. _My_ guess would be that the default "automatic" sounds will play as they would under DCC in terms of directional whistles, bells, and grade crossings, but that's just a guess. 

I know QSI and ESULokSound make plug-n-play decoders, but I'm not sure about the others. They're all around the $200 mark. They do work in analog DC, but I can't speak to how you control the sounds. I've only run them in DCC mode. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The QSI has always worked on track polarity reversals, bell and whistle are easy to do with the direction switch. Over 20 sounds can be controlled with the Quantum Engineer for $45. 

It does not seem that any other decoders have this ability in DC.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg, is the Quantum Engineer back in production again? QSI's web site has it listed under "discontinued," saying it's temporarily unavailable. I always liked that feature. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If someone needed one, I'm sure one could be found. 

I don't know about the production, but if Ted needs one, I can probably find a way. 

If that happens Ted, email me privately. 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The new Soundtraxx was being demoed by Bachman at York. It sounded pretty good. I talked to Soundtraxx last week. They are doing the C19 only for now, but it will have some optional sounds. It is to be available soon, with a added amplifier.


----------

